# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Гитарный инструментал (Игорь Нор)

## WhiteWolf

Лежит здесь    http://files.mail.ru/R2P5LL   , буду признателен за конструктивную критику

----------


## WhiteWolf

Там уже нет, есть здесь  http://www.reverbnation.com/igornor

----------


## Лев

*WhiteWolf*, 
Интересно! Приятно было слушать :Smile3:

----------


## HogPit

мне понравилось, действительно интересная музыка

----------


## Микеланджело

любопытно, молодец!

----------


## Aniva

Я чего-то не понимаю, как слушать?

----------

